# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Telekom'da peşkeşin 2. perdesi!

## bozok

*Telekom’da peşkeşin 2. perdesi!*

 

*Türk Telekom’un yüzde 15 hissesinin yüzde 65’i yabancı yatırımcıya ‘kelepir ötesi’ fiyata sunulacak.* 


*Telekom’dan yabancıya kelepir fiyata hisse*
Bugün satışı için ön talep toplanmaya başlanacak Türk Telekom’un yüzde 15 hissesinin yüzde 65’lik bölümü yabancı yatırımcılara ’sudan ucuz’ bedelle gidecek

Dünya para ve sermaye piyasaları halka arzları iptal edilirken, üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanlığı (üİB) Türkiye’nin en değerli şirketlerinden Türk Telekom’daki (TT) kamu hisselerinin bir bölümünü daha ’apar topar’ ve ’sudan ucuz’ fiyatla satışa hazırlanıyor. üİB, TT’nin yüzde 17.25’ini bugün halka arz ediyor. 

*Avea da dahil...*
Bugün satışı için ön talep toplanmaya başlanacak Türk Telekom’un yüzde 15 hissesinin yüzde 65’lik bölümü yabancı yatırımcılara ’kelepir ötesi bir fiyat’la gidecek. Radikal gazetesinin haberine göre, TT’nin 3.90-4.70 YTL olan hisse satış fiyatı sudan ucuz bulundu. üünkü yüzde 65’i yabancılara satılacak olan TT’nin içinde bir de Avea olmasına rağmen bu fiyatlarla değeri 16.5 milyar YTL’ye geliyor. Halka arzla üzelleştirme İdaresi’nin kasasına 1,81-2,18 milyar dolar 
taze kaynak girecek.

*üok karlı bir şirket* 
2,2 milyar YTL sermayesi bulunan Turkcell 2007’yi 1,7 milyar YTL karla tamamladı. Oysa 3,5 milyar YTL sermayesi bulunan TT’nin aynı dönemdeki net karı ise 2,5 milyar YTL. Altyapısını yenileyen ve bünyesinde 5 milyon ADSL abonesi barındıran TT’nin karının önümüzdeki dönemde çok daha hızlı artması bekleniyor. Türk Telekom’un düşük bulunan halka arz fiyatını şaşkınlıkla karşıladıklarını söyleyen analistler, ’neden bu kadar ucuz fiyata satılıyor’ sorusuna şu cevapları verdi: “Telekom’un da şimdiden yurtdışı satışı tamamlanmıştır. Yani ya talep toplayamadıkları için fiyatı bu kadar düşürmek zorunda kaldılar, ya da birileri zengin ediliyor.” 

*Kaynak için satılıyor*
’Dünyada bu kadar derin bir kriz yaşanırken, neden TT gibi dev bir arz bu dönemde yapılıyor’ sorusuna ise analistler şu cevapları verdi: “Ya birilerini zengin etmeye çalışıyorlar, ya da hükümet gelir anlamında çok sıkıştı. Türkiye son yıllarda yüksek cari açığını ya doğrudan yabancı sermaye yatırımları yada portföy yatırımlarıyla karşılıyordu. Ancak dünyada yaşanan global krizle birlikte likidite bolluğu ortadan kalktı daha da önemlisi paranın maliyeti arttı. 2008 yılı 2007 yılı kadar kolay olmayacak. Hükümet kaynak yaratmak zorunda olduğunun farkında. Bu kaynağı da evinin en güzel eşyasını örneğin gümüşleri ucuz fiyata satarak karşılama yolunu seçmiş olabilir.” 


*Bir de yüzde 7 iskonto var*
Bu arada edinilen bilgiye göre, halka arzda ön ve kesin talepte bulunan yatırımcılara yüzde 7’ye varan oranlarda iskonto yapılacak. Türk Telekom’un halka arzında da gruplara göre farklı miktar ve iskonto oranları ile taksit imkanları sağlanıyor. Buna göre halka arzın yüzde 30’u küçük yatırımcılara ayrılıyor. Bu kesim en fazla 1999 adet hisse için başvurabilecek. Yine aynı grup içinde yer alan PTT ve Türk Telekom çalışanlarına ise 20 bin adet başvuru imkanı sağlanacak. 







*28/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Hariri Telekom'a yanıt* 


*Remzi üZDEMİR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 28/04/2008* 


Türk Telekom’u neredeyse 2 yıllık karına eş değer bir bedelle satın alan Hariri Ailesi eleştirilere de tahammül edemiyor.

İki hafta önce* “Ev telefonunun zararları”* yazımdan sonra Türk Telekom imzalı bir açıklama geldi. Karşı tarafın görüşünü de vermek anlayışı ile açıklama aynen geçen haftaki köşemde virgülüne bile dokunulmadan yayınlandı. 

Sahur pilavı gibi konuyu ısıtıp ısıtıp insanların önüne koymak istemiyorum ama elbette bu açıklamaya yanıt vermek benim de hakkım diye düşünüyorum.

Gelelim açıklamadaki iddialara ve karşı görüşüm:

Hariri’nin üger’i diyor ki,* “Türk Telekom şeffaf bir ihale ile açık arttırma ile satın alındı.”* Evet doğru, açık artırma ile satıldı.

Tıpkı borcunu ödeyemeyen şirketlerin mallarının icra mezatlarında yok pahasına satılması gibi. Burada eleştirimiz Hariri’ye değil Türkiye’yi dış borç batağına saplayan AKP’ye. Türkiye’nin en büyük değerini satmıştır. Sattığı 6.5 milyar dolar Türk Telekom’un 2007 yılı bilançosu itibariyle sadece 2.5 yıllık karıdır. Türk Telekom bu ay açıkladığı bilançosunda 3.1 milyar YTL kar göstermiştir. Yani Telekom satılmasaydı bu para kar olarak devletin kasasına girecekti. Ama AKP felsefesi bu, sattı. 

Ben her zaman söylerim şeytanın işine akıl erilir ama AKP’ninki anlaşılmaz.

Bu satışın arkasında şeytana şapka çıkartan bir felsefe mevcuttur.

Hariri’nin gönderdiği açıklamada sabit ücret için de *“Hizmetin 24 saat sürdürülmesi için şart”* deniliyor.

Ben sabit ücrete karşı değilim. İfade ettiğim konu dünyadaki örnekleri gibi sabit ücret karşılığında görüşme verilsin.* Hizmetin 24 saat sürdürülmesi için havadan sabit ücret alınması ne iktisat ve de ticaret kurallarına sığmaz. Bu şuna benziyor: Bir lokantaya gidiyorsunuz ve yemek yiyorsunuz. Lokantacı sizden yediğiniz yemeğin dışında bir de dükkanın kirası ve bulaşık parası alıyor. O zaman lokantacı da haklı. Kirayı, işçi maaşını ve en önemlisi bulaşık makinesini çalışır halde tutmazsa size yemek sunamaz.*

İyi de bir şirket kar etmek için belirli bir yatırım yapar ve onun karşılığını alır. Telekom hem sattığı hizmetin ücretini alıyor hem de hizmet için harcadığı parayı. Böyle tatlı bir ticareti dünyada kim yapıyor ki?

Açıklamanın son bölümünde Türk Telekom’un tekel durumunun 31.12 2003 tarihinde sona ermiştir deniliyor.

Bu yanıta şu soru ile yanıt vermek istiyorum:

Günümüz Türkiye’sinde evinizdeki telefonu kapattırıp A ya da B şirketine gidip yeni bir telefon alabiliyor musunuz? Yani ben sabit telefon hizmetini Türk Telekom hatlarını kullanmadan farklı bir numara ile farklı bir oparetörden alabiliyor muyum?

Bunu yapamıyorsam hangi tekel hangi tarihte son buldu?

Anlaşılan Hariri AKP’lilerle çok oturup kalkmış ki, onlar gibi demogoji sanatını çok iyi kullanır olmuş.

Bu arada Türk Telekom’un halka arzı ile ilgili süreç başladı. Türkiye’de krizin doruğuna çıkıldığı bir ortamda Türk Telekom halka satılacak. *Halk bu hisseleri hangi para ile alacak?*

*Halk Ekmek’ten 100 kuruş daha ucuza ekmek almak için sabahın 6’sında kuyruğa giren bir halka mı satacaksınız Türk Telekom hisselerini?*

*Yoksa bu hisseler birilerine “fırsat bu fırsat” deyip peşkeş mi çekilecek?*

Bunu da her zaman olduğu çok uzun bir sürede değil kısa sürede göreceğiz.

----------


## bozok

*Birileri yine malı götürüyor!* 


*Necati Doğru* 
*[email protected]* 
*04.05.2008* 



Ne bitmez tükenmez, durmaz durulmaz götürücülüktür. Aktarmacılıktır. Devletin malını mülkünü, parasını, varlığını, 80yıllık birikimini birilerinin cebine, *“hesabına-kitabına-şekil şartına uydurup”* boşaltmacılıktır. Bildik, tanıdık, hısım-akraba, partidaş, laikdaş, ülküdaş, dindaş, namazdaş, tarikatdaş, yabancı sermaye, beyaz sermaye, yeşil sermaye; kim varsa onları bir gecede zengin etmektir.

Bu nasıl bir zihniyettir.

Geçmişte vardı.

Yok olmadı bu zihniyet.

Yaşıyor.

şüphelenelim.

Ve soralım:

*“Türk Telekom’un yabancılar için satılığa çıkartılacak hisselerinin alıcıları kimler olacaktır? Alıcıların kimlikleri bütün detaylarıyla açıklanacak mıdır?”* 

Açıklansın isteyelim.

ünce olayı anlayalım: Biliyorsunuz, devletin elinde çok değerli* “Türk Telekom”* şirketi vardı. Bunun yüzde 55’lik bölümünü 2005 yılının Temmuz ayında; Lübnan-Suudi sermayesi karışık OGER adlı şirkete 6 milyar 550 milyon dolara sattılar.

Alan memnun.

Satan keyifli.

Telekom’un yüzde 55’i 6 milyar 550 milyon dolar ediyorsa, bu durumda değeri yani yüzde 100’ü 11 milyar 900 milyon dolar tutuyor.

Aslında hamileydi.

Karnında yavrusu vardı.

AVEA adlı GSM şirketinin yüzde 46’sı da Türk Telekom’un malıydı. Aradan 2.5 yıl geçti. AVEA’dan İtalyanlar çekilince Türk Telekom’un payı yüzde 81’e ulaştı. Bu 2.5 yıl içinde ayrıca dünyada ve dolayısıyla Türkiye’de telekom sektöründe ADSL (hızlı internet bağlantısı) denilen bir yenilik patlaması oldu. ADSL abone sayısı 2.5 yıl önce hiç denilecek noktadayken bugün 5 milyona ulaştı. Türk Telekom, bu hizmetten büyük karlar elde etmeye, adeta para basmaya başladı.

Değeri arttı.

Elmastı.

Pırlanta oldu.

Ve geldik 2008’e...

2008’in Mayıs ayına...

Dünyada kriz rüzgarları esmeye ve Türkiye’yi de etkilemeye başladı. Bunun üzerine üzelleştirme İdaresi (Başkanı Metin Kilci), Türkiye’ye yabancı para girişinde bir sıkıntı, darlık, aksama olmasın diye düşünmüş olmalı ki Türk Telekom’un elindeki yüzde 45 hissenin yüzde 15’ini satacağını açıkladı.

Fiyat belirleme çalışmaları başladı.

Garanti Yatırım adlı *“değer belirleme”* şirketi ile anlaşma yapıldı ve *“Ne eder... Ne eder... Türk Telekom’un satılığa çıkartılacak bir hissesi ne eder”* diye değer belirleme süreci başladı. üç ana kriter olan; *“indirgenmiş nakit akımı, net aktif değeri, kıyaslanabilir çarpanlar”* açısından bakıldı, incelendi, irdelendi ve o değer bulundu.

Bir telekom hissesi:

3.90 YTL (3 lira 90 kuruş) ile 4.70 YTL arasından piyasaya çıkartılacak denildi.

Bu durumda; Türk Telekom’un 2008 yılının Mayıs ayında değeri 12.5 milyar dolar ediyor.

Allah Allah!

Niçin böyle?

Bu şirket 2.5 yıl önce karnında taşıdığı yavrusu AVEA’daki payı daha küçük (yüzde 46) iken ve ortada 5 milyon abonelik, adeta para basan ADSL’i de yokken 11.9 milyar dolar ediyordu. AVEA’daki payı yüzde 81’e, ADSL abone sayısı 5 milyona çıktı, değeri niçin böyle düşük kaldı?

Bana bilgi geliyor.

şuradan...

Buradan...

Piyasadan...

Ve ülkesever olup, devlet malının ucuza birilerine aktarılmasını içine sindiremeyen uzmanlardan. Piyasa ve uzmanlar diyor ki; *Telekom’un bugünkü toplam değeri su içinde 20 milyar dolardır.*

*Piyasanın 20 milyar dolar değer biçtiği devlet şirketinin yüzde 15’i 12.5 milyar dolardan satılıyor.*

Ey okur, dikkat isterim.

Asıl olay burada.

Piyasa 20 eder diyor.

12.5’a satılıyor.

Demek ki Türk Telekom’un her bir hissesi, onu alana daha aldığı gün, aldığı saatte yüzde 66 kar getiriyor. 

*Yetmedi.*

*Bitmedi.*

*Bir incelik daha var.*

*Satış içinde satış!*

Bu yüzde 15 hissenin yüzde 35’i “Telekom ve PTT çalışanları ile en fazla 2 bin adet verilecek olan küçük yatırımcıya (yani gerçek halka) sunulacak, kalan yüzde 65 ise yurt dışındaki fonlara satılacak.

Ey okur!

İşte; şüphelerin yükseldiği ve* “birileri yine malı götürecek”* başlığını koyarak sizi uyarmak istediğimiz nokta burası.

Kim bu fonlar?

Lüksemburg’ta, Malta’da, Cayman Adaları’nda, Bahreyn’de, Güney Kıbrıs’ta komik, düzmece isimlerle kurulan *“tabela şirketlerinin”* sahibi görünenler mi? 

Yani aslında görünmezler.

Net olarak bilinmezler.

Fonun isminin arkasına saklanırlar. Beni bu yazıyı yazmak için uyaran vatanserver uzmanların iddiasına göre *“yabancılar için dışarıda satılığa çıkartılan bu yüzde 65’lik bölümü yine Türkiye’den birileri alacak ve hisse başına bir gecede yüzde 66 geliri cebine koyacak.”*

Bu uyarı doğru olabilir.

Ben inanıyorum.

üünkü daha önce yaşadık.

Yarın yazacağım.

----------


## bozok

*Türk'ün malı deniz* 


*Remzi üZDEMİR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 05/05/2008* 



Türk Telekom hisselerinin halka arzı süreci devam ediyor. Geçen hafta talep toplama işlemi gerçekleşti. 

ün talepte yerli yatırımcıdan rekor talep geldi. Kendilerine ayrılan payın 6 katı kadar, yani 4 milyar dolar kadar bir talep yerli yatırımcıdan geldi. 

Türk Telekom’da halka arz edilen Hazine’ye ait 525 milyon YTL nominal değerdeki yüzde 15 hissenin yüzde 35’i yurt içi yatırımcılara, yüzde 65’i de yabancı yatırımcılara tahsis edilmişti. Yurt içi yatırımcılardan ön talep toplama işlemi tamamlanırken, yabancılar için ön talep dönemi devam ediyor.

*Buradaki rakamlara dikkat ederseniz AKP felsefesini çok daha iyi anlarsınız.*

Bu halka arzda 6 kat talep olmasına rağmen halka arz miktarının sadece yüzde 35’lik bir kısmı Türk’e satılacak. Geri kalan yüzde 65’lik bölüm yabancıya satılıyor.

Yabancıya satış görüşmeleri devam ediyormuş.

Kime nasıl satılacağı yolunda net bir şey yok.

üstelik trilyonlar harcanarak pazarlama yapılıyor.

*“Ne olur Türk Telekom hisselerimizi satın alın”* dercesine..

İyi de Londra’da ne işiniz var. Zaten elinizdeki malın 4 katı talep yerli yatırımcıdan geldi. Madem bu şirket Türk’ün milli serveti o zaman yerli yatırımcıya satın.

Talep sorununuz da yok. Hazır alıcıyı bulmuşsunuz. İlla yurtdışında dolaşıp bu malı yabancıya satmanın bir anlamı yok.

Hayır, olmaz!

Türk’ün malı deniz ve onu mutlaka yabancı yemeli.

Tıpkı diğer özelleştirmelerde olduğu gibi.

Zaten halka arz fiyatının da ısrarla düşük tutulmasını anlamıyorum. Halka arzda fiyat aralığı olarak 3,90-4,70 YTL belirlenmişti. Bu fiyata satışın anlamı ne? Bu şirket battı mı ki? Diyorlar ki, vatandaşa ucuza veriyoruz. İyi de sadece toplam halka arzın yüzde 35’lik kısmını vatandaşa veriyorsun. Geri kalan yüzde 65 yabancıya gidecek. Ucuz fiyat halka mı yarayacak yoksa yüzde 65’ini alan yabancıya mı? Yabancıya satılan hisselerin kokusu yakında çıkar. Yüzde 65 hisselerin kime hangi niyetle satıldığı eninde sonunda ortaya çıkacaktır. Tıpkı bir gece yarısı operasyonu ile Tüpraş’ın hisselerinin bir bölümünün boş dosya kağıdı fiyatına İsrailli Offer’e satışı gibi.
AKP mantığı bu. Eğer bu halka arzda iyi niyet olsaydı yabancı ayağı iptal edilir ve tamamen halka arz yerli yatırımcıya yapılırdı. İşte ben o zaman AKP’ye şapka çıkartırdım.

Bu olayın halka arz skandal tarafı.

Hükümetin Türk milli servetini nasıl yabancıya haraç mezat dağıttığının sadece bir işareti.

Ancak ben olayın bir başka boyutuna dikkat çekmek istiyorum.

Geçen ay yaklaşık 2.5 milyar dolar kar açıklayan Türk Telekom’un Hariri Ailesi’ne verilmesinin ne kadar gereksiz olduğunu ifade etmek istiyorum. Hariri’ye satılan pay borsada halka arz yöntemi ile tamamen halka satılabilirdi. Yani hisseler Hariri’ye değil gerçek sahibine gidebilirdi.

Dedim ya AKP bu..

*Ne mantığını ne niyetini anlamak mümkün değil.*

----------


## nty98765

Mantık da niyet de alenen görülüyor

----------


## bozok

*Malı yabancı götürdü*






*İngİltere, Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri, ABD, İsviçre, Lübnan, Suudi Arabistan ve Singapur, yabancıya ayrılan yüzde 60’ı kapıştı. Satıştan 1.9 milyar dolar elde edildi.*




*Yabancılardan ‘kelepir hisse’ye hücum* 
Hisse fiyatı 4.60 YTL olarak belirlenen Telekom’un halka arzında yabancılardan 6.3 milyar YTL’lik talep toplandı

Sahibinden sudan ucuz olan hisse başı fiyatı 3.90-4.70 YTL belirlenmesine rağmen, 4.60 YTL olarak piyasaya sunulan ve yabancıya yüzde 60 pay ayrılan Türk Telekom’un halka arzında kesin talep sonuçları açıklandı. üzelleştirme İdaresi Başkanı Metin Kilci, Türk Telekom’daki toplam halka arz büyüklüğünün *’1,9 milyar ABD Doları’* düzeyinde gerçekleştiğini bildirdi. Kilci, yurt içi yatırımcılara ayrılan payın yüzde 40’a yükseltildiğini, yurt dışı yatırımcılara ayrılan payın ise yüzde 60’a çekildiğini açıkladı. Kilci, yurt içi yatırımcılardan ’4,6 milyar YTL’, yurt dışı yatırımcılardan ise ’6,3 milyar YTL’talep toplandığını bildirdi.
*
İngilizler başta*
İşlemin yurt içinde en büyük, dünyada beşinci büyük halka arz olduğunu kaydeden Kilci, sonuçlarla şirket değerinin 15.5 milyar dolar, hisse değerinin 12.7 milyar dolara karşılık geldiğini bildirdi. Yabancı yatırımcıya satıştan 1.15 milyar dolar gelir elde edildi. Yabancılara satılan hisselerde İngilizler yüzde 30 payla başı çekerken, hisselerin yüzde 15’i Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri, yüzde 11’i ABD, yüzde 10’u İsviçre, yüzde 9’u Lübnan, yüzde 6’sı Suudi Arabistanlı yatırımcılara tahsis edildi. 






*13/05/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*üküz yerine koyuyorlar!*


*Necati Doğru*
*Vatan Gazetesi*
*07.05.2008* 



üküz de can taşıyor.

Hakir görmeyelim.

Fakat göz göre göre niçin öküz olalım. Sadece VATAN Gazetesi yazıyor. VATAN ekonomi muhabiri Ufuk Korcan ve arkasından VATAN ekonomi yazarı Prof. Aydın Ayaydın da, *"millet olarak öküz durumuna düşürüldüğümüzü"* anlatan haberleriyle toplumun dikkatini çekmeye çalıştılar.* Türk Telekom'un yüzde 55'i, 2005 yılında "özelleştirilip" Lübnan sermayeli OGER şirketine* satılırken zaten ucuza gitmişti. 

şimdi yeni satış var.

Türk Telekom'da devletin *elinde kalan yüzde 45'lik hissenin yüzde 17.5'u* satılacak. Bunun bir miktarı (yüzde 35'i) içeride Telekom çalışanlarına, PTT çalışanlarına ve küçük girişimcilere sunulacak.

Sunuldu.

Talep büyük oldu.

Telekom'un hisse senetlerinden edinmek isteyen bizim vatandaşlar 7 kat daha fazla istekte bulundu. Geri kalan bölüm (yüzde 65) ise yabancılara, 7 - 8 - 9 Mayıs günleri satılacak.



***

Değer tespiti yapıldı.

Fiyat belirlendi.

*Pırasa fiyatına* gidiyor.

üyle bir fiyat koydular ki Telekom'un toplam değeri (hissenin yüzde 100'ü) 12.5 milyar dolara geliyor.

Bu fiyat düşük!

üok düşük!

Devletin malı, halkın birikimiyle, özverisiyle, desteğiyle oluşmuş bu şirketi zaten daha başlangıçta (yüzde 55'ini) çok ucuza satmışsın, elinde kalan yüzde 45'in yüzde 17.5'unu da şimdi yine ucuza satıyorsun.

Niçin?

Derdin ne?

Acelen nedir?

Telekom'un yüzde 55'ini alan OGER şirketi, bundan bir hafta önce elindeki hisselerin yüzde 35'ini *Suudi ortağına* öyle bir fiyata sattı ki; toplam değer 20.9 milyar dolara denk geldi.



***

Tekrar yazayım.

İyi anlaşılsın.

Bizi toplum olarak *"öküz durumuna"* düşüren nokta burası: Telekom'un iki ortağı var. Biri Lübnanlı OGER, diğeri Türkiye Cumhuriyeti üzelleştirme İdaresi. Lübnanlı elindeki payı bir başkasına satarken; *"Telekom'un değeri 20.9 milyar dolardır, ister al ister alma"* diyebiliyor ve kabul ettiriyor. Diğer ortak, Türk halkı adına bizim üzelleştirme İdaresi ise; *"Telekom'un toplam değeri 12.5 milyar dolardır"* diye ilan ediyor.



***

Daha net anlatayım.

Ekmek aynı ekmek.

Türkiye'nin ekmeği.

Hamur, su, maya aynı.

Bu Türkiye'nin şirketi.

Ekmeği ikiye kesiyorsun.

Lübnanlı, elindeki parçanın değerine 20.9'dan fiyat biçiyor, bizim özelleştirme idaresi ise elindekine 12.5 üzerinden değerlendirme koyuyor.

Niçin bu fark?

Niçin bu indirim?

İMKB'ye dün sunulan sirkülere göre; bu kadar ucuza satarak; *"yabancı alıcılara Türk halkının sırtından daha ilk günden yüzde 22 oranında gelir transferi"* yapılmaktadır.

Nedendir bu kıyak?

Gerekçesi nedir?

Ve bu yabancı alıcılar kimdir? Gösterilen değil gerçek kimlikleri nedir? Yabancı isimle kurulmuş tabela şirketlerin, naylon firmaların arkasına saklanarak; *"malı götürecek olanların içinde iktidar yanlısı ve yağcısı yerli zenginler de"* var mıdır?

üküzün de canı var.

Hakir görmüyorum.

Ama niçin öküz olayım?

----------


## bozok

*Türk Telekom'da Yeni Bir Peşkeş Daha* 

*Cengiz ünal Tarakçıoğlu* 
*Beltürk* 
*17.05.2008*


Hatırlanacağı üzere, Türk TelekomÂ´un %55Â´lik hissesi özelleştirilme adı altında ve dolambaçlı yollardan LübnanÂ´lı Oger Telekom adlı bir şirket aracılığı ile Arap SermayesiÂ´ne, adeta, sunulmuştu. Bunun karşılığında da 6 milyar 550 milyon dolar para alınabilmişti. Bu şirketin Arap Sermayesi tarafından öne çıkarıldığı bilinmektedir… 

Adı geçen şirket, hemen kolları sıvamış ve TelekomÂ´un tarifelerinde ileri-geri oynamalarla, ödediği paranın büyük kısmını kısa bir sürede geri almıştı. Ayrıca, TelekomÂ´un kuruluşu ve büyük ortağı olduğu GSM şirketi AVEAÂ´dan İtalyanlar da çekilince; bu şirketin %80 civarındaki bölümü de OgerÂ´in eline geçmiş oldu. 

*MAL SAHİBİNE GEüİYOR* 

Oger Telekom, Türk TelekomÂ´un, elinde bulundurduğu %55Â´lik hissesinin %35Â´ini, Arap SemayesiÂ´nin öne çıkan isimlerinden Suudi TelekomÂ´a, Nisan-2008Â´de, hemen hemen aldığı fiyatın iki katı gibi bir rakama sattı. 

LübnanÂ´lı şirketin, TelekomÂ´u 6,5 milyar dolara aldığında; Türk TelekomÂ´un toplam değeri yaklaşık 12 milyar dolar olarak ifade ediliyordu. Ancak, OgerÂ´in, hissesinin %35Â´ini Suudi TelekomÂ´a sattığı fiyatı esas aldığımızda; Türk TelekomÂ´un toplam fiyatı yaklaşık 22 milyar dolar olarak karşımıza çıkıyor. 

*Yani, Oger Telekom, 2,5 yıl gibi bir sürede karını ikiye katlamıştı.* 

Bu, dünya ölçeğinde ve Telekomünikasyon Sektörü için inanılmaz derecede yüksek bir miktar olarak kabul edilir. 

Türk TelekomÂ´un, dünya medyası önünde ve dolambaçlı yollarla, şeriatçı sermayeye peşkeş çekildiğinde, *göstermelik olarak düzenlenmiş 6 milyar 550 milyon dolarlık çeki eline aldığında Maliye Bakanı Kemal UnakıtanÂ´ın yüzü görülmeğe değerdi.* Gülümsemekten neredeyse yüzünün şekli değişmişti. *Bir göbek atmadığı kalmıştı…* 

Satışın ana hedefinin, CumhuriyetÂ´in en önemli kazanımlarından olan kuruluşlarımızın şeriatçı sermayenin eline geçmesini sağlamaktı. Bunu söyleyip, yazdığımda; bana kızdıklarını hissettirenler, gereksiz yere ve yersiz bir şekilde Arap alemine yüklendiğimi ima etmeye çalışanların, herhalde bugün söyleyecekleri sözler olmalı… 

*TEZGAH HENüZ TAMAMLANMADI* 

AKP ve zihniyeti iktidarının Türk Telekom gibi bir kuruluşu böylesine peşkeş çekmesinin etkisi azalmadan, konu hakkındaki eleştiriler dinmeden ve satıştan alınan paranın da ciddi bir hayrı görülmeden; Türk TelekomÂ´un önemli bir kısmının şeriat sermayesinin eline geçmesi elbette hepimiz derinden üzmektedir. 

*Daha bu üzüntünün acısı geçmeden, piyasa yeni bir haberle sarsıldı.* 

Türk TelekomÂ´un, devletin elindeki %45Â´lik hissesinin bir kısmı Halka Arz yöntemiyle satılacakmış. 

Olayı biraz derinlemesine araştırdığımızda; üzelleştirme İdaresi BaşkanlığıÂ´nın yaptığı çalışmaya ulaşıldı. 

Edinilen bilgilere göre; Türk TelekomÂ´un devletin elinde bulunan %45Â´lik hissesinin %17.25Â´inin Halka Arz edilmek üzere olduğu gerçeği çıktı karşımıza. 



*Tezgahın henüz tamamlanmamış boyutları yavaş yavaş görünmeye başladı.* 



*İki farklı hususu görebildik:*

*Birincisi,* KamuÂ´nun elindeki hissenin %17.25Â´inin, yasalar gereği, %35Â´inin Telekom ve PTT çalışanlarına satılması zorunluluğu olduğu, ancak geriye kalan %65Â´lik hissenin de yabancı yatırımcılara satılacağının planlandığıdır. 

*Kimdir bu yabancı yatırımcılar?* 

*Hiç kimsenin bildiği yok!* 

Yerli yatırımcıların yurtdışında kurdukları paravan firmalar mıdır? 

Yoksa, şeriatçı SermayeÂ´nin adamları mı? 

Bu ve bunun gibi sorulara henüz cevap bulunamadı… 


*İkincisi* ise; üzelleştirme İdaresi BaşkanlığıÂ´nın Halka Arz konusunda belirlediği fiyattır. Kısa bir süre önce Oger Telekom, Türk TelekomÂ´un tamamı için belirlenen yaklaşık 22 milyar dolar üzerinden hisselerini satmıştır. 

*şimdi sıkı durun:* üzelleştirme İdaresiÂ´nin belirlediği fiyatlara göre Türk TelekomÂ´un toplam değeri 13.5 milyar dolar olarak belirlenmektedir. 

Bu hesaplamayı her kim yaptıysa; kasıtlı bir hesaplama olduğunu gizleyememiş… 

üünkü bir aylık bir süre ile *Lübnanlı şirketÂ´in belirlediği toplam fiyat 22 milyar* dolar, Başında *Metin KilciÂ´nin* bulunduğu üzelleştirme İdaresiÂ´nin *belirlediği fiyat ise 13.5 milyar* dolar… 

*Tezgah olabildiğince iyi kurgulanmış.* 

Siyasi iktidarın eş, dost, akraba, çoluk-çocuk ve yandaş kollamalarına yaklaşık 6 yıldır nispeten alışıldıydı. Artık pastadan alınacak paylara yabancılar da gözünü diktiler. Hükümet de buna adeta çanak tutuyor! 

Sizce bu kıyaklar kimin için yapılıyor dersiniz? 

*MİLLİ İRADE üLKEYİ SATMAZ!* 

RTEÂ´nin her sıkıştığında söylediği söz; Â´*Bizi Milli İrade MeclisÂ´e getirdi…Â´* şeklindedir. 

22 Temmuz seçimlerinde alınan %47Â´lik oy oranına göre RTEÂ´nin değerlendirmesi böyle. 

Her ne kadar seçimler üzerindeki, 

*Â´AKP ve ZihniyetiÂ´nin, oyların sayımı esnasında, bilgisayardaki bir program vasıtasıyla, her seçim bölgesinde %25 hazır oyla sayıma girdiği ve daha bir çok sinsi hilenin yapıldığı…Â´* 

şeklindeki iddialar gündemdeki yerini koruyor olmasına karşın, 35 milyon civarındaki oyun 16,5 milyonunun AKP ve Zihniyeti verilmiş gibi gözükmesi; Milli İradeÂ´nin AKP ve ZihniyetiÂ´ni iktidara taşıdığı şeklinde asla yorumlanamaz. 

RTE, burada ya ciddi derecede eksik bilgiyle yanıltılıyor, ya da kasdi bir davranış söz konusudur… 

Diyelim ki; Milli İrade AKP ve ZihniyetiÂ´ni iktidara taşımıştır. O halde şunu sormak isteriz: 

*Milli İrade, ülkeÂ´nin satılmasına izin verir mi?* 

üzelleştirme adı altında, Cumhuriyet DönemiÂ´nin en gözde kuruluşlarının, şeriatçı Sermaye başta olmak üzere Emperyalist sermayeye peşkeş çekilmesine göz yumar mı? 

*Asla!* 


(acikistihbarat.com'dan...)

----------


## bozok

*‘Kapış Kapış’*


*ümit Zileli*
*15 Mayıs 2008*



*Başlık Sabah gazetesine ait...*

*Peki, neymiş kapış kapış giden?..* Türk Telekom’un, Türk tarafında kalan hisselerinin yüzde 15’lik bölümü!.. Gazetenin koccaman manşetinin spotunu okuyalım:

- Dünya kriz derken, Türk Telekom hisseleri kapışıldı. Hem Türklerden, hem yabancılardan yaklaşık 5 kat talep geldi...

Haberin devamında yüzde 15 hissenin 4.60 YTL’den satıldığı, toplam 1.9 milyar dolar elde edildiği, tüm dünyada şirketler dışa açılmayı ertelerken Telekom’un arzının dünyadaki beşinci büyük satış olduğu, yabancıların ve Türklerin olağanüstü ilgi gösterdiği anlatılıyor. Sonunda da Ulaştırma Bakanı Binali Yıldırım’ın açıklaması yer alıyor:

- Vatandaş iç ve dış olaylara aldırış etmeden Türkiye’ye yatırım yapıyor, ne güzel...

Yaa, ne güzel!.. Bakanın* “vatandaş”* diye nitelendirdiği alıcıların kimliğine bakalım: Hisselerin 1 milyar 150 milyon dolarlık bölümünü Kuveyt, İngiltere, Lübnan, Suudi Arabistan, İsviçreli yatırımcıların aldığını, üzelleştirme İdaresi açıkladı.* Bakana göre bunlar “vatandaş”!.* Bence bu hiç de dil sürçmesi değil, içinde yaşadığımız süreçte onların daha bir* “vatandaş”* sayıldığı bir gerçek.. bakan haklı!..

***

*“Niye saklıyorsunuz?”*

Bu da aynı gün Vatan gazetesinin attığı başlık. Necati Doğru’nun günlerce yazdığı* “Telekom vurgunu”* yazılarından yola çıkan gazete, Türk Telekom’un *“ucuza gittiği”* iddialarını gündeme getiriyor ve soruyor: 

- Niçin hisse alanların kimliği gizli tutuluyor. Yabancı adı altında hisseleri alanların önemli bölümünün Türk olması ihtimali var, niçin saklıyorsunuz?.

Gazete ayrıca çok önemli bir başka gerçeğin altını da çiziyor; piyasanın 20 milyar doların üstünde değer biçtiği Türk Telekom hisseleri, üzelleştirme İdaresi tarafından, *“Dünyadaki konjonktür tam değerinde bir halka arza müsait değil”* gerekçesiyle *12.7 milyar dolar üzerinden* satışa çıkarıldı!.. 

*Gerekçenin zavallılığına bakın, o zaman niçin satışa çıkıyorsun?!* 

Halbuki, Türk Telekom’un yüzde 55 hissesine sahip Lübnanlı Oger Grubu, hisselerinin bir bölümünü daha kısa bir süre önce *20.9 milyar dolar üzerinden* Suudi Arabistanlı yatırımcılara satmıştı. Demek ki, bu kadar kısa süre içinde Türk Telekom’un değeri tam 8 milyar 200 milyon dolar düştü... 

- Biliyor musunuz, buna kargalar bile gülmez!!!

İşte Türk Telekom’un hisseleri bunun için *“kapış kapış”* satıldı!.. Alanlar, daha aldıkları an inanılmaz boyutta kara geçtiler. Böylesine stratejik öneme sahip bir şirket, alıcıları dahi sır gibi saklanan bir yöntemle açıkça peşkeş çekildi!.. Pekii, bu *“satışın”* kıssadan hissesi nedir?.

- üncelikle, medyanın büyük çoğunluğunun *“iktidara yapıştığı”* ülkelerde her türlü olay ve olgunun nasıl utanmazca *“tersyüz”* edilebileceği olanca açıklığıyla ortaya çıkmıştır... İkincisi de, medyası her türlü yöntem kullanılarak *“kontrol altına alınmış”* ülkelerde toplumun nasıl uyutulduğu, ülkenin stratejik değerlerinin nasıl *“zafer kazanmışçasına”* yok edildiği adeta gözümüze sokulmuştur!.. 

***

Aynı sıralarda Rusya’da Putin, devlet başkanlığı görevini devretti...

Ama devretmeden önce son bir yasayı imzaladı. Putin’in attığı bu imzayla bundan böyle Rusya’daki stratejik alanlara yabancı yatırımcıların girmesi yasaklandı!.. Hangi alanlar olduğunu merak ettiniz değil mi?. Hemen sıralayalım:

- Enerji ve stratejik sayılan doğalgaz kaynaklarında yabancıların araştırma yapması yasaklandı...

- Telekomünikasyon, yani ulusal telefon ve her türlü haberleşme üzerinde yabancıların hak sahibi olması yasaklandı. Yabancılar bu imzadan sonra bir daha asla telekomünikasyon yatırımlarına giremeyecek..

- Havacılık, uzay ve savunma başta olmak üzere ayrıca stratejik olarak belirlenen toplam 42 sektöre yabancıların girmesi, yatırım yapması da yasaklandı...

ülkenizi yönetenleri gözünüzün önüne getirdiğinizi ve acıyla içinizi çektiğinizi görür gibiyim.. Ama sakın umutsuzluğa kapılmayın, Mustafa Kemal’in büyük bir özgüvenle* “yok mu”* diye başlayan satırları silip, yerine yazdıklarını düşünün:

- *Bulunur kurtaracak bahtı kara maderini!..*

----------


## bozok

*7 milyar dolarlık vurgun*

 
*Remzi üzdemir’in yazısı* 


üzelleştirme İdaresi, Türk Telekom’u 13 milyar dolar üzerinden halka arz ederken, çoğunluk hisselerini elinde bulunduran Lübnanlı üger Telekom’un patronu Muhammed Hariri, elindeki hisselerin yüzde 35’ini Saudi Telecom Company’e 20 milyar dolar piyasa değeri üzerinden sattı. Yerli yatırımcıya satılan hisseyi de kasıtlı satışla çıkarılan panik sonrası toplayan yabancıların Türk Telekom hisselerinden kazancı 7 milyar doları aştı.


*Yabancı Telekom’da 7 milyar dolar vurdu*
Hariri, kendi hisselerinin büyük bölümünü 20 milyar dolara satarken, üİB, ’Küçük yatırımcıya vereceğiz’ diye Türk Telekom’u 13 milyar dolara hisse başına 4.60 YTL’den yabancıya kapadı


üzelleştirme İdaresi’nin sürpriz bir şekilde yarı fiyatına halka arz ettiği Türk Telekom hisse senetleri borsada yabancılar tarafından küçük yatırımcının elinden bir bir alındı. üzelleştirme İdaresi tarafından 4.60 fiyattan halka arz edilen 525 milyon lot hisse senedinin yüzde 60’a yakın bölümü 2 gün içerisinde yabancılar tarafından piyasaların kötü olmasının da etkesiyle 4.60 ortalama fiyattan alındı. Yani üzelleştirme İdaresi’nin “satışı küçük yatırımcıya yaptık” savunması ortadan kalktı. 

*Alım emri geldi*
Telekom’un halka arzı borsada bugüne kadar görülmeyen bir yönteme de sahne oldu. üzelleştirme İdaresi tarafından Telekom çalışanlarına ve küçük bireysel yatırımcılara verileceği gerekçesiyle 4.60 gibi oldukça düşük bir rakama satılan hisseler aynı fiyattan yabancıya geçti. Halka arzın yapıldığı Perşembe ve Cuma günü piyasaların kötü olması Türk Telekom hisse senedi alan yatırımcıları ürküttü ve 4.60’da alıcı olan 
yabancılara satış yaptı. 

*Resmen atladılar*
Halka arzın daha ilk dakikasında 4.60 kademesine yaklaşık 12 milyon lotluk yabancı alım emri geldi. Buna karşılık 4.62 ve 4.60 kademelerine de 10’a milyon lotluk yabancı satışı geldi. Hissede yoğun satış baskısının olması Telekom çalışanlarının ve küçük yatırımcıların ellerindeki hisse senetlerini 4.60’a satmalarına neden oldu. Yabancılar Garanti Bankası, Turkcell ve Akbank gibi İMKB 30 endeks hisselerinde satış yaparken Türk Telekom hisse senedinde ise yoğun alıcı olarak göründüler. Perşembe ve Cuma günü Türk Telekom hisse senedinde Deutsche Sec ve Credit Suissem yoğun alış yaptı. İki günün sonunda halka arzdan hisse alan küçük yatırımcıların yüzde 60’a yakın bir bölümü satış yapmış oldu.

*Yarı fiyatına satış yapıldı*
Türk Telekom’u üzelleştirme İdaresi 13 milyar dolar üzerinde halka arz ederken, çoğunluk hisselerini elinde bulunduran Lübnanlı üger Telekom’un patronu Muhammed Hariri, elindeki hisselerinin yüzde 35’ini Saudi Telecom Company’e 20 milyar dolar piyasa değeri üzerinden 21 Nisan 2008’de satmıştı. Böylece yabancılar Türk Telekom hisselerini yaklaşık 7 milyar dolar daha ucuza almış ve kazançlı çıkmış oldular. 

*Aracı Kurum Pozisyon %__*
CITIBANK YABANCI N.A 151.680.600 29,31
DEUTSCHE BANK (YABA) 133.669.000 25,83
GARANTİ YAT. 35.968.220 06.95
Iş BANKASI A.S. 30.176.510 05.83
DEUTSCHE 25.197.630 04.87
Diğer 140.835.153 27.21
*TOPLAM 517.527.089*







*21/05/2008 / YENİüAğ GAZETESİ*

----------


## bozok

*CHP'li milletvekilinin Türk Telekom konusunda hassas soruları* 


*Yalçın BAYER*
*[email protected]* 
*22 Mayıs 2008*



üAğIMIZIN en önemli teknolojisine sahip Türk Telekom'un, AKP hükümeti koruması altındaki rantını yabancıların ve ülkemizdeki kimilerinin paylaştığı sıradan bir emlak gibi değerlendirilme süreci devam ediyor. 

*Bu konudaki soru önergemi ilginize sunuyorum.* 

Ayrıntıları çok uzun olan ve ileride Yüce Divan konusu olacağına inandığım TT serüveninin çok kısa tarihçesini, vurucu olduğuna inandığım anahatlarıyla aşağıda özetliyorum.

*1.* Kasım 2005'de TT, bu sektörde herhangi bir birikim, deneyim ve iddiası olmayan Oger Telecom'a 6.6 milyar dolara satıldı. 

İki ay sonra da Kurumlar Vergisi %30'dan %20'ye indirildi. 

Bu indirim 2 ay önce yapılsaydı, TT'nin değeri 2 milyar dolar civarında artmış olacaktı. 

Oger Telecom sahibi Hariri ailesi ile bu 2 milyar doları kimlerin paylaştığı sorum yanıtsız kaldı. 

*2.* 2006 sonunda, yasa gereği Telekom Kurumu'nun (TK) onaylaması gerekirken, böyle bir onaylama olmadan TT yeni ve zamlı tarifelerini açıkladı. 

TK da açıklamanın arkasından zamlı tarifelere aynen onay verdi. 

Bu tarifelerle rekabet ettiği hizmetlerde fiyat düşüren TT, tekel konumunda olduğu fiyatları artırıyordu. 

Böylece, hem rekabeti öldürüyor, hem de bunun faturasını halkımıza ödetiyordu. 

Buna hangi gerekçeyle izin verildiği sorum da yanıtsız kaldı. 

*3.* Yasa gereği, serbestleşme 1 Ocak 2004 tarihinde başlamış olması gerekirken, hala internet altyapısında, kablo TV ve şehiriçi sabit hatlarda TT fiilen tekel konumundadır. 

Daha da ilginci, kamu kuruluşları rekabet olan hizmetlerde (örneğin, şehirlerarası ve milletlerarası) ihaleye çıkması gerekirken, bu hizmetleri hala TT'den almaya devam etmektedir. Bu konudaki sorularım da yanıtsız kalmıştır.

Burada bir ironiye özellikle dikkat çekmek isterim: TT tekeline karşı, serbestleşmeyi, yani diğer operatörlerin hizmet vermesini, dolayısıyla rekabeti savunan ben -yani bir sosyal demokrat milletvekili oluyor! açıkça görülüyor ki, *"özelleştirme"* adı altında AKP Telekom sektöründe rekabet yaratmak ile değil, hükümet koruması altında ve yabancılar elinde bir TT'nin aşırı rant elde etmesi ile ilgileniyor. Bu rantı paylaştıklarını kanıtlayamam, ama aksini düşünmek de çok anlamsız geliyor bana. 

*4.* Oger Telecom, TT'nin %55'ini satın alırken yaptığı sözleşmede yatırımlar ve personel ile ilgili taahhütlerini yerine getirmedi. üağımızın en önemli ve hızlı değişen bu teknolojide, telekom sektöründe ülkemiz giderek geri kalmaktadır. Ama, AKP hükümetinin koruması altında fiili tekel konumunu sürdüren TT'nin karlılığı ve değeri hızla artmaktadır. Buna rağmen, hisseleri çok ucuza *'halka'* arz edilmiştir. 


*BAşBAKANA SORU* 

UşAK milletvekili Osman Coşkunoğlu, Başbakan Erdoğan tarafından yazılı olarak yanıtlanmasını istemiyle yönelttiği soru önergesi şöyle:

"Türk Telekom’un (TT) devlet elinde kalan %45 hissenin üçte biri; yani, TT’nin %15’i 25 Nisan 2008’de SPK onayı aldıktan sonra piyasaya çıkarılmış, daha sonra da talep toplama süreci başlatılmıştır. Süreç, 15 Mayıs 2008 günü TT hisselerinin İMKB’de işlem görmeye başlaması ile sona ermiştir. Bu süreç ile ilgili, kamu yararının yakından ilgilendiren şu gerçekler öne çıkmaktadır:

Piyasaya çıkan hisselerin yaklaşık %40’ı yurtiçinde halka, %60’ı ise yurtdışında yatırım fonlarına yani kurumsal yatırımcılara sunulmuştur.

Piyasada 4.60 YTL hisse fiyatına yapılan arza göre, TT’nin değerinin 12.9 milyar dolar olduğu varsayıldı. Bu değerin çok düşük olduğunun en az iki göstergesi vardır:

- Zaman üzerinde bir karşılaştırma: 2005 yılında TT’nin %55’inin 6.6 milyar dolara satıldığına göre o zaman TT’nin değeri 11.9 milyar dolardı. Bu rakamlara göre, 2005 yılında TT hisselerinin fiyat-kazanç oranı 9’du. şimdi belirlenen halka arz fiyatı ile, şimdi fiyat kazanç oranı 6.6’ya düşmüştür. Her ne kadar, 2005 blok satışı stratejik bir işlem olduğu için şimdiki halka arzın daha düşük fiyata sunulması beklense de, fiyat-kazanç oranına bakarak hisse fiyatının %50 daha ucuza sunulduğu görülüyor. üstelik, 2005 2007 arasında TT’nin geliri %42 artmıştır, Avea’da sahibi olduğu hisse miktarı %81’e tırmanmıştır ve sabit hat ses iletişiminin %98’ini kontrol eden fiili bir tekel konumunu korumuştur.

- Mekan üzerinde bir karşılaştırma: Yükselen Pazarlar denilen ülkelerin Telekom firmalarının ortalama fiyat-kazanç oranı 12’nin üstündedir. Gelişmiş Pazarlar denilen ülkelerin fiyat-kazanç oranı ise 13’e yakındır. üok daha rekabetçi bir piyasada bulunan Türkcell’in fiyat-kazanç oranı 11’dir.

Her ne kadar, İMKB’de ilk günlerde TT hisse fiyatları birden tırmanışa geçmediyse de, bunun da teknik nedenleri bilinmektedir. Ayrıca, fiyatların bir yıl içerisinde gerçek değerini bulacağı da bilinmektedir.

Yukarıdaki gerçekler ışığında, TT hisselerinin bu kadar ucuz bir fiyatla piyasaya sunulmasını açıklayabilecek üç iddia ortaya çıkmaktadır:

Birincisi, TT hisselerinin 'batan geminin malları' gibi piyasaya sunulduğudur. Finans dünyasının en büyük ve en güvenilir haber ve hizmet firması olan Bloomberg, 14 Mayıs 2008 tarihinde, cari açığı kapatmak için çaresiz duruma düşmüş Türkiye’nin TT’yi çok ucuza satmakta olduğunu ve bunun yatırımcılar için önemli bir fırsat olduğunu yazmıştır. 

(Bkz:http://www.bloomberg.com:80/apps/new...d=astv00kFAQSQ )

İkincisi, TT hisselerini ucuza sunarak, alıcılardan komisyon şeklinde nemalananların olduğudur.

üçüncüsü ise, yukarıdaki iki iddianın ikisinin de doğru olabileceğidir; yani, bir yandan dış kaynak edinme telaşıyla TT hisselerini ucuza satarken, bir yandan da TT hisselerini ucuza alanlardan nemalanmak.


*CEVAP İSTİYORUM*

Tüm bu gerçekler ve iddialar ışığında, aşağıdaki sorularımın yanıtlanmasını istiyorum;

*1-* Hem ulusal güvenlik hem de ulusal teknolojimiz açısından değerlendirecek olursanız, sizce Türk Telekom sıradan bir emlaktan farklı bir gayri menkul müdür? üyleyse, o zaman gerek 2005’de yapılan blok satışta gerekse geçtiğimiz günlerde yapılan halka arzda sıradan emlak satmaktan daha farklı olarak ne yapılmıştır?

*2-* Türk Telekom’un hisselerinin çok ucuza piyasaya sunulduğu gerçeğini, inkar etmek mümkün mü? Tüm teknik göstergelere göre, hisselerin en az %50 ucuza sunulmasının açıklaması yukarıdaki üç iddiadan farklı olarak ne olabilir?

*3-* Mayıs 2008’de gerçekleştirilen halka arz ile ilgili olarak danışman firmalarca ve/veya aracı kurumlarca belirlenen şirket (Türk Telekom) değeri nedir? Belirlenen halka arz fiyatı ile aracı kurumlarca tesbit edilen değer arasında fark var mıdır? Var ise bu fark ne kadardır? Bu farka rağmen, hangi gerekçe ile ilan edilen halka arz fiyatı kabul edilmiştir?

*4-* Yurtdışında yerleşik yabancılara yapılan satış önceden belirlenen alıcılara mı yapılmıştır? Belirli alıcılara satış yapılmış ise alıcılar nasıl ve hangi yöntemle belirlenmiştir? Kesinleşen verilere göre Türk Telekom hisselerinin satışının yapıldığı yabancı alıcılar (şahıs/şirket) kimlerdir? Bu bilgi kamu oyu ile neden paylaşılmıyor?

*5-* Halka arz sonrası, Türk Telekom yönetiminde bir değişiklik olacak mıdır?

*6-* Zaman içerisinde, Türk Telekom’un kimin veya kimlerin kontrolünde olacağı ülkemiz açısından önemli midir? ünemliyse, 

- Oger Telekom’un %35 hissesinin geçtiğimiz aylarda Saudi Telecom’a satışı, 

- Geçtiğimiz günlerde yabancı kurumsal yatırımcılara yapılan hisse satışları, ve

- İleride olabilecek hisse el değiştirmeleri

sonucunda Türk Telekom’u kimin veya kimlerin kontrol ettiği nasıl belirlenecek? Bu bilgi kamuoyu ile paylaşılacak mı? Nasıl?


*Osman COşKUNOğLU- CHP Uşak Milletvekili, AB Uyum Komisyonu üyesi, Türkiye-AB Karma Parlamento Komisyonu üyesi*

----------


## bozok

*Batan geminin malı Türk Telekom (1)*


*üzdemir İNCE*
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*20 Haziran 2008* 



AVRUPA Birliği Uyum Komisyonu ve Türkiye-AB Karma Parlamento Komisyonu üyesi Uşak Milletvekili Osman Coşkunoğlu, 20.05.2008 tarihinde Başbakan Erdoğan’ın yazılı olarak yanıtlaması için TBMM Başkanlığı’na bir soru önergesi verdi.

Bu türden önergelerden kamuoyunun habersiz kaldığını düşünerek, milletvekilinin eleştirel metnini ve sorularını aktarıyorum:


*DüşüKLüK GüSTERGELERİ*

Türk Telekom’un (TT) devlet elinde kalan % 45 hissenin üçte biri; yani, TT’nin % 15’i 25 Nisan 2008’de SPK onayı aldıktan sonra piyasaya çıkarılmış, daha sonra da talep toplama süreci başlatılmıştır. Süreç, 15 Mayıs 2008 günü TT hisselerinin İMKB’de işlem görmeye başlaması ile sona ermiştir. Bu süreç ile ilgili, kamu yararını yakından ilgilendiren şu gerçekler öne çıkmaktadır:

Piyasaya çıkan hisselerin yaklaşık % 40’ı yurtiçinde halka, % 60’ı ise yurtdışında yatırım fonlarına, yani kurumsal yatırımcılara sunulmuştur.

Piyasada 4.60 YTL hisse fiyatına yapılan arza göre, TT’nin değerinin 12.9 milyar dolar olduğu varsayıldı. Bu değerin çok düşük olduğunun en az iki göstergesi vardır:

- Zaman üzerinde bir karşılaştırma: 2005 yılında TT’nin % 55’i 6.6 milyar dolara satıldığına göre o zaman TT’nin değeri 11.9 milyar dolardı. Bu rakamlara göre, 2005 yılında TT hisselerinin fiyat-kazanç oranı 9’du. şimdi belirlenen halka arz fiyatı ile, şimdi fiyat-kazanç oranı 6.6’ya düşmüştür. Her ne kadar, 2005 blok satışı stratejik bir işlem olduğu için şimdiki halka arzın daha düşük fiyata sunulması beklense de, fiyat-kazanç oranına bakarak hisse fiyatının % 50 daha ucuza sunulduğu görülüyor. üstelik, 2005-2007 arasında TT’nin geliri % 42 artmıştır, Avea’da sahibi olduğu hisse miktarı %81’e tırmanmıştır ve sabit hat ses iletişiminin % 98’ini kontrol eden fiili bir tekel konumunu korumuştur.

*- MekÃ¡n üzerinde bir karşılaştırma:* Yükselen Pazarlar denilen ülkelerin Telekom firmalarının ortalama fiyat-kazanç oranı 12’nin üstündedir. Gelişmiş Pazarlar denilen ülkelerin fiyat-kazanç oranı ise 13’e yakındır. üok daha rekabetçi bir piyasada bulunan Türkcell’in fiyat-kazanç oranı 11’dir.

Her ne kadar, İMKB’de ilk günlerde TT hisse fiyatları birden tırmanışa geçmediyse de, bunun da teknik nedenleri bilinmektedir. Ayrıca, fiyatların bir yıl içerisinde gerçek değerini bulacağı da bilinmektedir.


*ORTADAKİ 3 İDDİA* 

Yukarıdaki gerçekler ışığında, TT hisselerinin bu kadar ucuz bir fiyatla piyasaya sunulmasını açıklayabilecek üç iddia ortaya çıkmaktadır:

*Birincisi,* TT hisselerinin *"batan geminin malları"* gibi piyasaya sunulduğudur. Finans dünyasının en büyük ve en güvenilir haber ve hizmet firması olan Bloomberg, 14 Mayıs 2008 tarihinde, cari açığı kapatmak için çaresiz duruma düşmüş Türkiye’nin TT’yi çok ucuza satmakta olduğunu ve bunun yatırımcılar için önemli bir fırsat olduğunu yazmıştır. 

(Bkz:http://www.bloomberg.com:80/apps/new...d=astv00kFAQSQ)

*İkincisi,* TT hisselerini ucuza sunarak, alıcılardan komisyon şeklinde nemalananların olduğudur.

*üçüncüsü ise,* yukarıdaki iki iddianın ikisinin de doğru olabileceğidir; yani, bir yandan dış kaynak edinme telaşıyla TT hisselerini ucuza satarken, bir yandan da TT hisselerini ucuza alanlardan nemalanmak. (Yarın devam edeceğim.)

----------


## bozok

*Batan geminin malı Türk Telekom (2) Yanıt bekleyen sorular*


*üzdemir İNCE*
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*21 Haziran 2008* 



DüNKü yazımda Uşak Milletvekili Osman Coşkunoğlu’nun soru önergesinin gerekçelerini aktarmıştım. Sıra milletvekilinin yanıtlanmasını istediği sorulara geldi:

* * *

Tüm bu gerçekler ve iddialar ışığında, aşağıdaki sorularımın yanıtlanmasını istiyorum:

*1.* Hem ulusal güvenlik hem de ulusal teknolojimiz açısından değerlendirecek olursanız, sizce Türk Telekom sıradan bir emlaktan farklı bir gayrimenkul müdür? üyleyse, o zaman gerek 2005’te yapılan blok satışta gerekse geçtiğimiz günlerde yapılan halka arzda sıradan emlak satmaktan daha farklı olarak ne yapılmıştır?

*2.* Türk Telekom’un hisselerinin çok ucuza piyasaya sunulduğu gerçeğini inkar etmek mümkün mü? Tüm teknik göstergelere göre, hisselerin en az %50 ucuza sunulmasının açıklaması yukarıdaki üç iddiadan farklı olarak ne olabilir?

*3.* Mayıs 2008’de gerçekleştirilen halka arz ile ilgili olarak danışman firmalarca ve/veya aracı kurumlarca belirlenen şirket (Türk Telekom) değeri nedir? Belirlenen halka arz fiyatı ile aracı kurumlarca tespit edilen değer arasında fark var mıdır? Var ise bu fark ne kadardır? Bu farka rağmen, hangi gerekçe ile ilan edilen halka arz fiyatı kabul edilmiştir?

*4.* Yurtdışında yerleşik yabancılara yapılan satış önceden belirlenen alıcılara mı yapılmıştır? Belirli alıcılara satış yapılmış ise alıcılar nasıl ve hangi yöntemle belirlenmiştir? Kesinleşen verilere göre Türk Telekom hisselerinin satışının yapıldığı yabancı alıcılar (şahıs/şirket) kimlerdir? Bu bilgi kamuoyu ile neden paylaşılmıyor?

*5.* Halka arz sonrası, Türk Telekom yönetiminde bir değişiklik olacak mıdır?

*6.* Zaman içerisinde, Türk Telekom’un kimin veya kimlerin kontrolünde olacağı ülkemiz açısından önemli midir? ünemliyse, Oger Telekom’un %35 hissesinin geçtiğimiz aylarda Saudi Telecom’a satışı, geçtiğimiz günlerde yabancı kurumsal yatırımcılara yapılan hisse satışları ve ileride olabilecek hisse el değiştirmeleri sonucunda Türk Telekom’u kimin veya kimlerin kontrol ettiği nasıl belirlenecek? Bu bilgi kamuoyu ile paylaşılacak mı? Nasıl?

* * *

Bazı ülkelerde* "telekomlar"* ülkenin stratejik sektörü sayıldığı için özelleştirme dışı tutuluyor. Dahası yabancılara satılmış olan Yunan Telekomu’nda yaşanan dinlemeyle ilgili skandalı da anımsıyoruz.

Avrupa Birliği ülkelerinde bile kamunun ekonomideki payı Türkiye’nin payının iki katıyken bu özelleştirme çılgınlığı neden? Bu stratejik sektör Türkiye aleyhine kullanılırsa ne yapılacak, bu kullanım engellenebilecek mi? 

Başbakan soru önergesini yanıtladığı zaman, istenirse, kamuoyunu bilgilendirmek için onun yanıtını da yayınlayacağım.

----------


## bozok

*CHP'nin Yeni Hedefi Telekom*



*Kılıçdaroğlu özelleştirmeden sonraki indirime dikkat çekerek gizli ortağı sordu.*

CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, kurumlar vergisi oranının niçin Türk Telekom'un özelleştirilmesinden sonra indirildiğini, bu suretle birilerinin, Türk Telekom'a üçüncü bir ortak olup olmadığını sordu. 

Kılıçdaroğlu, TBMM'de düzenlediği basın toplantısında, Türk Telekomünikasyon A.ş'nin Olağanüstü Genel Kurulunun 14 Kasımda yapılacağını, bu toplantıda yeni yönetim ve denetim kurulu üyeleri ile murahhas azaların seçileceğini söyledi. 

*''AKP iktidarınca bir özelleştirme başarısı olarak sunulan ama gelinen noktada şaibeli bir özelleştirmenin bütün unsurlarını taşıyan Türk Telekom'la ilgili bazı gelişmeleri kamuoyunun dikkatine sunmak istediğini''* ifade eden Kılıçdaroğlu, Türk Telekom'un özelleştirilmesi sonrası kurumlar vergisi oranının düşürülmesinin, Oger Telekom'a milyonlarca dolarlık ek maddi menfaat sağladığını iddia etti. 

Kılıçdaroğlu,* ''Niçin kurumlar vergisi oranını, özelleştirmeden önce indirmediniz de özelleştirme bittikten sonra indirdiniz? Bunun karşılığında kim ne kadar çıkar sağladı? Sağlanan bu çıkar, birilerinin sermaye payı olarak mı düşünülmüştür?''* diye sordu. 


*ABDULLAH TİVNİKLİ ETKİSİNE İLİşKİN SORULAR* 

*''Türk Telekom'un özelleştirmesi sırasında Hariri ailesine ve bu aileye ait Oger Telekom?a büyük katkıları olduğu ileri sürülen Abdullah Tivnikli'nin, AK Parti hükümeti üzerinde büyük bir etkiye sahibi olduğunun''* söylendiğini anlatan Kılıçdaroğlu, Oger Telekom'un yüzde 35'inin *Saudi Telecom Company*'e satılmasında Tivnikli'nin ön planda olduğuna ilişkin Suudi Arabistan medyasında yer alan haberi gazetecilere dağıttı. 

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, Tivnikli, Hariri ve Saudi Telecom'un 2 yetkilisinin yer aldığı fotoğrafa da yer verilen haberi gazetecilere gösteren Kılıçdaroğlu, ''Kendisine bazı çevrelerce* 'Becerikli Abdullah'* da denilen Tivnikli'nin, Türk Telekom hisselerinin önemli bir miktarını başkaları adına yediemin olarak muhafaza ettiğinin söylendiğini ileri sürdü. 

Kılıçdaroğlu, Tivnikli'nin, Türk Telekom özelleştirme sürecindeki rolünün sorgulanması gerektiğini belirterek, iddia edilen gizli ortaklık payı dışında, Tivnikli'ye şirket yönetiminde, her yıl yaklaşık 1 milyar dolarlık yatırım pastasının dağıtımında ve insan kaynakları politikasının belirlenmesinde önemli ayrıcalıklar verildiğini savundu. Kılıçdaroğlu, şöyle konuştu: 

*''Tüm bu işlemlerin yerine getirilmesinde Abdullah Tivnikli; yönetim kurulu üyeleri Paul Doany, Rıza Metin Ercan, Emin Başer ve İbrahim şahin aracılığı ile şirketi istediği şekilde yönlendirmeye çalışmakta mıdır? İcra ve yönetim kurulu üyesi Rıza Metin Ercan'ın yönetim kuruluna atanmasında Abdullah Tivnikli etkili olmuş mudur?* 

*Hariri'lerin ellerinde bulundurdukları Türk Telekom hisselerinin bir bölümünün, Suudi Kralının sahip olduğu Saudi Telecom Company'in satın alması için, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül bir davet mektubu yazmış mıdır? Bu davet mektubunu, Abdullah Tivnikli, Suudi krallık yetkililerine vermiş midir?''* 


*ULAşTIRMA BAKANI YILDIRIM VE EşİNE ARAü TAHSİSİ* 

CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kılıçdaroğlu, özelleştirme sonrasında, Türk Telekom'a ait 06 AY 8245 ve 06 BE 4312 plakalı 2 adet Audi A8, 06 AT 8702 plakalı 1 adet Mercedes Vito, 06 BA 9499 plakalı bir Volvo'nun Ulaştırma Bakanı Binali Yıldırım'a, 06 AR 3750 plakalı bir Honda Accord marka arabanın da Yıldırım'ın eşine tahsis edilip edilmediğini sordu. 

Bu arabaların kasko, vergi, bakım ve benzin harcamalarının ne amaçla Türk Telekom tarafından karşılandığını öğrenmek isteyen Kılıçdaroğlu,* ''Bu tür bir tahsisat ve harcama, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti ile Oger Telekom şirketi ile yapılan ortaklık sözleşmesinin bir zorunluluğu mudur? Yoksa söz konusu tahsisat ve harcama, halen şirket içinde Ulaştırma Bakanına yakın olduğu için etkili olduğu ileri sürülen Türk Telekom Genel Müdürü Yardımcısı şükrü Kutlu tarafından mı gerçekleştirilmiştir?''* sorularını yöneltti. 


*''BAşBAKANLIK MüSTEşARI, TALİMAT MI ALACAK?''* 

Kılıçdaroğlu, Başbakanlık Müsteşarı Efkan Ala'nın, Ojer Telekomünikasyon Aş'yi temsil etmek üzere Türk Telekom'a denetim kurulu üyesi seçildiğini ifade ederek, *''Bir Başbakanlık Müsteşarı, hangi gerekçeyle bir yabancı firmanın temsilcisi olarak denetim işlevini üstlenir? Bunun yasal olarak bir engeli olmasa dahi, akıl ve mantıkla bağdaşır bir yönü var mı? Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletinin en yüksek devlet memuru olan Müsteşar, denetim görevini yaparken, yabancı firma olan Ojer Telekom yetkililerinden mi talimat alacaktır?''* diye sordu. 


*''GİZLİ ORTAKLIğIN PERDESİ...''* 

Bazı varlıkların milli ekonomiye kazandırılmasına ilişkin yasa tasarısının, Meclis gündeminde olduğunu anımsatan Kılıçdaroğlu, *''Bu Tasarı acaba, özelleştirme komisyonculuğu yapanların Dubai'deki paralarına, hatta Başbakan'ın deyimiyle 'zuladaki paralarına' yasallık kazandırmak için mi yasalaştırılmak isteniyor? 14 Kasımda yapılacak olan genel kurulda seçilecek olan yönetim ve denetim kurulu üyelerinin kimlikleri, bize gizli ortaklığın perdesini de aralayacaktır''* dedi. 


*''AYAKKABIMIN DAHİ KİRLENMESİNİ İSTEMİYORUM''* 

Soruları da yanıtlayan Kılıçdaroğlu,* ''Oğlunun, DRT Yeminli Mali Müşavirlik ve Bağımsız Denetim A.ş'de çalışıp çalışmadığına''* ilişkin soruya, *''Sokakta yürürken pisliğe basmamaya özen gösteriyorum. Bu ülkenin savcıları, kamu görevlileri var. Ben ayakkabımın dahi pisliğe basılarak kirlenmesini istemiyorum''* yanıtı verdi. 

Ulaştırma Bakanı Yıldırım'a araçların ne kadar süreyle tahsis edildiği, halen kullanılıp kullanılmadığına ilişkin soruyu yanıtlarken de Kılıçdaroğlu, halen araçların kullanıldığını iddia ederek, *''Sayın Binali Yıldırım'ın etkisi, gücü nedir? Niçin tahsis yapılıyor?''* diye sordu. 

Başbakanlık Müsteşarı Ala'nın, hangi gerekçeyle Ojer Telekom'u temsil etmek üzere Türk Telekom'un denetim kurulu üyesi seçildiğini soran Kılıçdaroğlu, bu görevlendirmenin doğru olmadığını ileri sürdü. 

Türk Telekom gibi bir kuruluşun başına bir yabancının genel müdür olarak getirilmesinin daha da vahim olduğunu öne süren Kılıçdaroğlu, Ulaştırma Bakanı Yıldırım'ın, bir dönem,* ''Türk Telekom'un şu bölümünde yabancıları çalıştırmayın''* diye yazdığı yazıyı kendisine vereceğini söylediğini, ancak Bilgi Edinme Yasası kapsamında istediği yazının *''gizli''* diye verilmediğini bildirdi. 

*''Asıl sorgulanması gereken, kurumlar vergisi oranının indirilmesi suretiyle, acaba birileri Türk Telekom'a bizim bilmediğimiz üçüncü bir ortak mıdır?''* diye soran Kılıçdaroğlu, şöyle konuştu: 

*''Parlamento gündemindeki son tasarıyla, acaba Dubai'de zulada bulunan paralar mı getirilecek ve gerçek anlamda Türk Telekom'un yönetim kurulu üyeleri mi ortaya çıkacaktır? 14 Kasım bu açıdan çok önemlidir. Bilmediğimiz üçüncü kişinin temsilcisi, acaba bu genel kurulda ortaya çıkacak mıdır? Sayın Unakıtan, milletvekili olmadan önce o dünyanın önemli bir yedieminiydi. Unakıtan, Maliye Bakanı oldu. şimdi o dünyanın önemli bir yediemini, Abdullah Tivnikli midir?* 

*Acaba Türk Telekom'u satın alan Hariri ailesi, kurumlar vergisinin indirileceğini daha önceden biliyor muydu, bilmiyor muydu? Türk Telekom özelleştirildikten sonra, niçin hükümetle ve bazı çevrelerle bu içli dışlılığını sürdürüyor?''* 

Kılıçdaroğlu, *''üçüncü ortakla ilgili bir duyumunuz var mı?''* sorusuna da *''Duyum var''* karşılığını verdi. 

A.A. 


07.11.2008 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Hariri Telekom'un üçüncü ortağı kim?*


 
*Niçin kurumlar vergisi oranını, özelleştirme sonrası indirdiniz? Bunun karşılığında kim ne kadar çıkar sağladı? Bilmediğimiz 3. ortağın sermaye payı olarak mı düşünüldü?* 



*Hariri Telekom’da ‘3. ortak’ kimdir*?
CHP’li Kılıçdaroğlu, Hariri Telekom’un özelleştirilmesinin ardından vergilerin indirildiğini belirterek, *“Bu suretle birileri, kuruma ortak olmuş mudur*” dedi

CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, bu kez AKP iktidarının Hariri Telekom’a üçüncü ortak olma iddiasını gündeme getirdi. Kılıçdaroğlu, *“Asıl sorgulanması gereken, kurumlar vergisi oranının indirilmesi suretiyle, acaba birileri Türk Telekom’a bizim bilmediğimiz üçüncü bir ortak mıdır?”* dedi. Kılıçdaroğlu, TBMM’de düzenlediği basın toplantısında, Türk Telekomünikasyon A.ş’nin Olağanüstü Genel Kurulunun 14 Kasımda yapılacağını, bu toplantıda yeni yönetim ve denetim kurulu üyeleri ile murahhas azaların seçileceğini belirtti.

*Menfaat sağladılar*
Hariri Telekom’un özelleştirilmesi sonrası kurumlar vergisi oranının düşürülmesinin, Oger Telekom’a milyonlarca dolarlık ek maddi menfaat sağladığını iddia eden Kılıçdaroğlu, *“Niçin kurumlar vergisi oranını, özelleştirmeden önce indirmediniz”* diye sordu. *“Hariri Telekom’un özelleştirmesi sırasında Hariri ailesine ve bu aileye ait Oger Telekom;a büyük katkıları olduğu ileri sürülen Abdullah Tivnikli’nin, AKP hükümeti üzerinde büyük bir etkiye sahibi olduğunun”* söylendiğini anlatan Kılıçdaroğlu, Oger Telekom;un yüzde 35’inin Saudi Telecom Company’e satılmasında Tivnikli’nin ön planda olduğuna ilişkin Suudi Arabistan medyasında yer alan haberi gazetecilere dağıttı. Kılıçdaroğlu,* “Hariri’lerin ellerinde bulundurdukları Türk Telekom hisselerinin bir bölümünün, Suudi Kralının sahip olduğu Saudi Telecom Company’in satın alması için, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül bir davet mektubu yazmış mıdır? “* dedi.

*Müsteşar talimat alacak*
Kılıçdaroğlu, Başbakanlık Müsteşarı *Efkan Ala*’nın, Ojer Telekomünikasyon Aş’yi temsil etmek üzere Türk Telekom’a denetim kurulu üyesi seçildiğini ifade ederek,* “Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletinin en yüksek devlet memuru olan Müsteşar, yabancı firma olan Ojer Telekom yetkililerinden mi talimat alacaktır?”* dedi. Kılıçdaroğlu, *“Parlamento gündemindeki son tasarıyla, acaba Dubai’de zulada bulunan paralar mı getirilecek ve gerçek anlamda Türk Telekom’un yönetim kurulu üyeleri mi ortaya çıkacaktır “* diye sordu.



*Yıldırım ve eşine araç tahsis ettiler*
CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kılıçdaroğlu, özelleştirme sonrasında, Hariri Telekom’a ait 06 AY 8245 ve 06 BE 4312 plakalı 2 adet Audi A8, 06 AT 8702 plakalı 1 adet Mercedes Vito, 06 BA 9499 plakalı bir Volvo’nun Ulaştırma Bakanı* Binali Yıldırım*’a, 06 AR 3750 plakalı bir Honda Accord marka arabanın da Yıldırım’ın eşine tahsis edilip edilmediğini sordu. Kılıçdaroğlu, halen araçların kullanıldığını iddia ederek, *”Sayın Binali Yıldırım’ın etkisi, gücü nedir? Niçin tahsis yapılıyor?*“ dedi. Kılıçdaroğlu, bu arabaların kasko, vergi, bakım ve benzin harcamalarının ne amaçla karşılandığını öğrenmek istediğini söyledi.

*CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun hedefinde bu kez Hariri Telekom vardı.*







*08/11/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

